# signs of labor?



## lovethebunbun

Can anyone help me with identifying signs of labor for my bunbun? I just want to monitor so that my kids(6 & 4yrs) do not see and disturb or shriek with excitement and disrupt or disturb her. I also want to watch for live kits or not, rather not see that, but I'd really rather my kids not be the ones to find a litter like that if that's the case.

Thanks


----------



## showrabbits

HI,

If a rabbit is within a few days of her due date it is best not to let her out of her cage or mess with her other than saying hi, and petting her while in her cage. You don't want to run the risk of a rabbit having her litter out of her cage and not knowing about it. 

Usually my does wont eat very much or at all the day that they are going to have their litters. The birthing goes very fast. I have seen a few does have their litters, and ontwo of the threeoccasions the doe just literally turned around and dropped them. It was so fast that I couldn't even count them as they were coming. It usually happens during the night too. Depending on the breed they usually don't have any problems. Sometimes first time does however will scatter the litter. Just make sure that if it is a wired cage that the wire is covered and has bedding that the kits can dig down into and stay warm and then check on them often. The does seem to be more anxious when they are ready to kindle. They also clean up very well after having the litter. Usually the only indication you have that the doe had a litter is a big pile of fur and kits under that. Just check on the doe every few hours if you think that she is going to have them that night and keep things as quite and calm around your rabbit as possible. If she has them outside of the nest just pick them up quickly and warm them up in you hands if they are not warm and then make a simple nest in the nest box and put the kits in it. Watch out also sometimes a doe will get moody when she is ready to kindle, or even after she kindles so that way she can protect her young. 

I hope that this helps good luck.


----------

